# Bildershow auf Handy



## Gast (15. Aug 2006)

Ich möchte gerne 10 Bilder hintereinander in einem midlet abspielen. Sozusagen eine Slideshow. krieg ich sowas ohne jegliche Programmierkenntnisse hin ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Aug 2006)

Klar, wenn du ein fertiges Midlet hast....

Ich möchte gerne Geld von einer Bank abheben, habe aber kein Konto. Werde ich Geld von der Bank bekommen?


----------



## Guest (15. Aug 2006)

Nein, ich habe kein fertiges, wo bekomme ich es weg ?


----------

